# Transfer switch



## jwiehagen76 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a question about transfer switches. Due to the recent storm i had to depend on my genset to keep the place warm. My question is can i use a manual transfer switch using ,the meter feed on side and a 240 twist lock on the other with main panel board on the common terminals? I am what is called a motor inspector i repair large dc overhead cranes and electrical repair threw out a large steel making facility, Old timers not to up on codes and i never really worked as electrician in the real world so go easy:blink:


----------



## bdeots (Feb 10, 2010)

Check with your local power provider they may work out a great deal on a meter base main and transfer switch. But your original question- you'll need a meter base main to feed your manual transfer switch. Your manual transfer connections are normal(power company feed w/ocpd), emergency(generator), and load(panel).


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bdeots said:


> .......you'll need a meter base main to feed your manual transfer switch. ..........


 
Why do you need a meter on the generator side?


----------



## bdeots (Feb 10, 2010)

He was wanting to just install a transfer switch between his panel and meter. If he does that, than he will need a ocpd at the meter ahead of the transfer switch.


----------



## jwiehagen76 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, for the responses will be looking into it as soon as it stops snowing


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bdeots said:


> He was wanting to just install a transfer switch between his panel and meter. If he does that, than he will need a ocpd at the meter ahead of the transfer switch.


But still, why does he need a meter base on the genny side?


----------



## bdeots (Feb 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> But still, why does he need a meter base on the genny side?


I never mentioned a meter on the generator side if you check the posts. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bdeots said:


> I never mentioned a meter on the generator side if you check the posts. :thumbsup:


 
Sigh.



bdeots said:


> Check with your local power provider they may work out a great deal on a meter base main and transfer switch. But your original question- *you'll need a meter base main* to feed your manual transfer switch. Your manual transfer connections are normal(power company feed w/ocpd), emergency(generator), and load(panel).


----------



## bdeots (Feb 10, 2010)

480 
I mentioned he will need a meter base main to feed the transfer switch. A meter base main is a utility owned meter with a ocpd. It mounts on the house. It replaces the existing meter that has no ocpd. Since the ocpd is in the panel. The transfer switch needs to be protected at its ampacity. Thats what the meter base main is for. I no you are smart enough to no this. I never mentioned that it is on the genny side. Genny side is never mentioned in that post.You seem to think it is but that is never mentioned. I have read what I wrote and it clearly isn't mentioned.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Sigh.




Sigh ...... Tool.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Sigh ...... Tool.


Get it right.. it's TOOL


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bdeots said:


> 480
> I mentioned he will need a meter base main to feed the transfer switch. A meter base main is a utility owned meter with a ocpd. It mounts on the house. It replaces the existing meter that has no ocpd. Since the ocpd is in the panel. The transfer switch needs to be protected at its ampacity. Thats what the meter base main is for. I no you are smart enough to no this. I never mentioned that it is on the genny side. Genny side is never mentioned in that post.You seem to think it is but that is never mentioned. I have read what I wrote and it clearly isn't mentioned.


 
Silly me. I was under the assumption that the OP already had POCO-supplied electricity, replete with it's own meter base.

I also assumed that the OP was wanting to add a generator hook-up to his existing switchgear, which is already replete with it's own meter base.

I also assumed that since we were on the subject of what was needed to add to his existing switchgear to properly provide power to his house through a genny.

I also assumed that this list would be part of what we were talking about. 

I guess I assumed wrong on all these points







Given I am totally wrong on all these counts, I now assume the following:

The OP does not currently have POCO-supplied electricity to the house.

The OP wishes to obtain POCO-supplied electricity to the house.

The OP will need to obtain said meter-base in order to obtain POCO-supplied electricity.

Once the OP obtains POCO-supplied electricity, he wishes to add the equipment needed to energize his house with electricity from a generator.

This owner-supplied electrical source WILL NOT need a meter base.




Have I got it correct now?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Have I got it correct now?


I doubt it, are you sure you don't drink? :jester:


My money is he has a utility service with one meter and wants to install a manual transfer switch on the load side of the existing meter ahead of his panel board.


My suggestion (if his power company does not offer one for the meter socket) is he buys a service rated transfer switch and he could do what he wants although he will likely have to make the existing main panel become a sub panel with a 4 wire feeder.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I doubt it, are you sure you don't drink? :jester:..


Only sip a little champagne at social functions. Sorry.




Bob Badger said:


> ......My money is he has a utility service with one meter and wants to install a manual transfer switch on the load side of the existing meter ahead of his panel board.
> 
> 
> My suggestion (if his power company does not offer one for the meter socket) is he buys a service rated transfer switch and he could do what he wants although he will likely have to make the existing main panel become a sub panel with a 4 wire feeder.


My line of thinking too. But I still don't see another meter base anywhere in that.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I didn't think he was saying he needed an additional meter base, just replace the existing meter base with a meter/main feeding a manual transfer switch that wasn't rated as a service disconnect.


----------

